# 722K Recording Same Program Twice



## SergeantPinback (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, here's a new problem...

I have a Dish 722K DVR and I noticed that it recorded the same exact program twice today. I have Jeopardy set up to tape all episodes on ABC (007-00 in LA area) and it used both tuner 1 and tuner 2 to tape friday's episode twice. Now because it used both tuners to record the same program, it skipped another program that was supposed to record on the other tuner. So, looking at my recorded programs, I have the same, exact episode of Jeopardy on there twice.

Looking thru the next week, I see several programs where this is occuring - on wednesday, Survivor is recording twice on CBS at 8:00pm (using tuner 1 and 2, skipping The Middle on ABC), Jimmy Kimmel Live is set to record twice friday late night, and I see several daytime shows next week that are doing the same thing.

Now, as far as I know everything was ok thursday night. Maybe something happened when the box reset early friday morning.

In all the years I've owned a Dish DVR, I've never seen this before. In fact, it's not even possible to set up the same program to record twice, on the same channel and same time. At least, I can't do it.

I'm going to call Dish again after my programs are done tonight, but they didn't seem to be able to figure out what I was talking about earlier.

I think these DVRs have minds of their own. Anyone ever see this before?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Check the recorded history to see what happened.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

I assume you haven't set it to record duplicates.

Is this a dish pass or a timer?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

First, do a power cord reboot of your receiver, to clear any cobwebs left in its brain.

Second delete and reset the timers.

It might even be a time to do a factory reset of th receiver.

Check to see if the probelm persists after each step (we needent do more if one fixes it.)

It the double recordings are still in the timer list, try going in and skipping one of them and see if it skips only one or if it skips both.

If after the power cord reset, skipping and other steps the problem persits, I'd call Dish and report that your software is corrupted (give a full explanation of the problem and what you have done to troubleshoot it) and see if they will replace the receiver.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Or, delete one of the recordings.


----------

